# INTJ guy (with pictures for your gawking pleasure)



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Andersk said:


> This is public, in a way, but also on the internet. I have explored her to her very depths, and now I dread naught.


There is nothing to fear here, in the far lands of the internet, its inhabitants haven't even seen your face*.
*Edit: now they have.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Andersk (Nov 25, 2014)

Nein. said:


> There is nothing to fear here, in the far lands of the internet, its inhabitants haven't even seen your face*.
> *Edit: now they have.


I like to pretend that anyone with enough aimless malice to track me down and harm me lacks the intelligence to do so.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

you look INTJ


----------



## Andersk (Nov 25, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you look INTJ


Is it the death stare? It's always the death stare.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Andersk said:


> I like to pretend that anyone with enough aimless malice to track me down and harm me lacks the intelligence to do so.


You seem like a well adjusted person, so I guess it's a fair point. Still, weren't you going out?


----------



## Andersk (Nov 25, 2014)

Nein. said:


> You seem like a well adjusted person, so I guess it's a fair point. Still, weren't you going out?


Time to head home, yes. I am actually going out, but that's not for another couple hours. I love planning things in advance.


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Andersk said:


> Time to head home, yes. I am actually going out, but that's not for another couple hours. I love planning things in advance.


Sounds like time enough to give up on the idea.


----------



## Andersk (Nov 25, 2014)

Nein. said:


> Sounds like time enough to give up on the idea.


I'm not so introverted that I can't go out once in a while. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Andersk said:


> I'm not so introverted that I can't go out once in a while. We'll see how it goes.


Quite uncommon for the people of the internet. I am horrified.


----------



## Andersk (Nov 25, 2014)

Nein. said:


> Quite uncommon for the people of the internet. I am horrified.


I'm not of the internet, I just spend a reasonable amount of time there. I've got an INFP, an INFJ, and an ENFJ to keep tabs on in the real world!


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Andersk said:


> I'm not of the internet, I just spend a reasonable amount of time there. I've got an INFP, an INFJ, and an ENFJ to keep tabs on in the real world!


There is no real world. Are you saying that you have a lot to do in this imaginary foreign place were you will be going out later on? Maybe that's why you spend so much time on the internet.


----------



## Andersk (Nov 25, 2014)

Nein. said:


> There is no real world. Are you saying that you have a lot to do in this imaginary foreign place were you will be going out later on? Maybe that's why you spend so much time on the internet.


I don't know, I just feel like I've already seen everything on the internet. I am wont to use my imagination to construct alternate realities in order to entertain myself.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Andersk said:


> Is it the death stare? It's always the death stare.


I wouldn't exactly call it a "death stare", but let's put it this way: if you were a Magic The Gathering wizard, your color would be black.

PS: death stare is a bit more like this


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

Andersk said:


> I don't know, I just feel like I've already seen everything on the internet. I am wont to use my imagination to construct alternate realities in order to entertain myself.


Interesting that you put it that way, when I feel like that, I tend to think it is exactly due to lack of imagination.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

*gawks with pleasure* hello handsome


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

lol, conversations with yourself! Smart way to boost your posts. xD 

Anyway, hello! ^.^ And uh...yeah, just saying welcome...


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

@Andersk

I like your hair.


----------



## JaneMagnolia (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello! Entertaining read, I must say.


----------

